# what is the normal temperature for intel core i3-2310M ?



## bhogijogi

What happen to my system ? please suggest me .............!?
i bought the laptop 25 days ago. specification of laptop is as follow.
* Processor: 2nd generation Intel Core i3
* Variant: 2310M
* Chipset: Intel Mobile HM 67 Express
* Clock Speed: 2.1 Ghz
* Cache memory: 3MB
* Expandable Memory: up to 8GB
* Memory Slots: 2
* System memory: 2GB DDR3 RAM
* HDD: 320 GB 5400 rpm
* HDD Type: SATA
* Optical Drive: DVD RW
* OS: Free DOS
* Display: 14.1 inch HD WLED Anti-Glare Display
* Resolution: 1366 x 768 pixels
* Graphics: Standard Intel HD Graphics
* Web Cam: 1.3 megapixel
* Touchpad
* Standard Keyboard
* Internal Mic: Available
* Speakers: Integrated Stereo Sound
* Ethernet: Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
* Wireless LAN: 802.11 b/g/n
* Bluetooth Combo v3.0
* Battery: 6-cell
* Battery Backup: up to 3 hours
* USB Port: 3 x USB 2.0
* Mic In: Available
* RJ45: Available
* HDMI Port: Available
* VGA Port: Available
* Multi Card Slot: 3 in 1 Card Reader
* Weight: 2.2 kg
when i start my laptop in the morning time the temperature of laptop is min.42 degree celcius and max. of 56 .at that time the load of cpu is about 6.2% . the temperature of my laptop never falls below 40 degree celcius. this temperature of laptop is measured with the help of real temp 3.70. is it okay temperature for my laptop or there is some problem with my cpu? what to do give me some suggestions .thank you ..............!!
does the utility like real temp 3.70 give the real temp. of cpu.?? how to know that that your cpu is in good condition ?i don't play any games in my laptop . my laptop is just for net surfing and word processing .


----------



## scopestech

bhogijogi said:


> What happen to my system ? please suggest me .............!?
> i bought the laptop 25 days ago. specification of laptop is as follow.
> * Processor: 2nd generation Intel Core i3
> * Variant: 2310M
> * Chipset: Intel Mobile HM 67 Express
> * Clock Speed: 2.1 Ghz
> * Cache memory: 3MB
> * Expandable Memory: up to 8GB
> * Memory Slots: 2
> * System memory: 2GB DDR3 RAM
> * HDD: 320 GB 5400 rpm
> * HDD Type: SATA
> * Optical Drive: DVD RW
> * OS: Free DOS
> * Display: 14.1 inch HD WLED Anti-Glare Display
> * Resolution: 1366 x 768 pixels
> * Graphics: Standard Intel HD Graphics
> * Web Cam: 1.3 megapixel
> * Touchpad
> * Standard Keyboard
> * Internal Mic: Available
> * Speakers: Integrated Stereo Sound
> * Ethernet: Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
> * Wireless LAN: 802.11 b/g/n
> * Bluetooth Combo v3.0
> * Battery: 6-cell
> * Battery Backup: up to 3 hours
> * USB Port: 3 x USB 2.0
> * Mic In: Available
> * RJ45: Available
> * HDMI Port: Available
> * VGA Port: Available
> * Multi Card Slot: 3 in 1 Card Reader
> * Weight: 2.2 kg
> when i start my laptop in the morning time the temperature of laptop is min.42 degree celcius and max. of 56 .at that time the load of cpu is about 6.2% . the temperature of my laptop never falls below 40 degree celcius. this temperature of laptop is measured with the help of real temp 3.70. is it okay temperature for my laptop or there is some problem with my cpu? what to do give me some suggestions .thank you ..............!!
> does the utility like real temp 3.70 give the real temp. of cpu.?? how to know that that your cpu is in good condition ?i don't play any games in my laptop . my laptop is just for net surfing and word processing .



Its perfectly normal. Its always why they say keep the computer vented. Mine goes up to 70 when gaming or even surfing. If your computer ever got too hot for it to handle, it would turn off and beep loudly to tell you what the error is and to protect itself. What model is it? HP is reknowned for overheating anyway like mine does. Get a heatsink for the base if you want to keep it coool, if its Windows Vista or 7, go to start, control panel, power,
change plan settings, change advanced power settings, processor management, maximum, and change it to 90%, you lose 10% of your processor to it, but your computer keeps cooler. Need any more help just ask


----------



## bhogijogi

my laptop is dell vostro 1450.





> its new!!


 . is this temperature normal for new laptop ??


----------



## MMM

bhogijogi said:


> my laptop is dell vostro 1450. . is this temperature normal for new laptop ??


Stop worrying and use your laptop, it is normal in the temp range you quoted.


----------

